# vacation in south california



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Next week I have the whole week off from work and can't wait to go on fun adventures with Kafka. (The first time since I got her that I have this much time off!) This should be the best week of her live with lots of hikes and fields for her to roam.
My original plan (Stanislaus National Forest) has been cancelled due to the fires. 
I'm looking for places to go to (preferably where it is legal to let her off leash) in South California. Any recommendations for a vizsla paradise?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We live in Cardiff by the Sea in So cal. We have lots of places we take Miles off leash. The only legal ones I can think of though in our area are dog beach Del Mar, elfin forest preserve, dog beach ocean beach, and dog beach Coronado.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! It's ok if it's not officially an off leash area.. I would love to go to places where I can actually hike for several hours. As long as there aren't that many other people around I don't mind taking her off leash.
I'm probably going to camp and if anybody can recommend dog friendly camping sites that would be great.
Just for fun some pics of kafka playing with her little brother


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok. Fiesta island is also legally off leash and there are vizsla meet ups ever third Saturday. 

Elfin forest has about 11 miles of trail. We also take Miles to mission trails in santee, black mountain in Carmel valley, raptor ridge in Escondido, calavera lake in Carlsbad, san elijo trails in san marcos, san elijo lagoon in cardiff, the del mar cliffs, and Tecolote canyon at mission bay. With exception of elfin, these are not legally off lead but we have an E collar and he is under good voice control. We have not been bothered yet.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

We ended up going to Big Bear Lake


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

It was the first time on a boat for her. She did great!
At the end of the day she would always put herself to bed. Super exhausted but happy


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Big Bear is a great choice! We are going again in October. Doggie paradise.


----------

